# cooking flounder



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

ive heard people say that with smaller flounder that its best to cook them whole i was wondering how to clean them for that or whats the best way to filet


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

We have fileted the white side off, left the brown side on and grilled it brown side down with your seasonings of choice. Then when it's done flip it over and the brown skin peels right off. Cut the bones out and enjoy.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Scale 'em, head 'em & gut 'em .... then fry 'em whole, on smaller fish.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Assuming by "smaller" You mean the legal 12" I usually schale it, remove the head and organs wipe down with olive oil to keep it from trying to dry out /place on cookie sheet / sprinkle with lemon pepper seasoning and other stuff my wife dosent know about (cuz she thinks she doesnt like it if she knows about it)..............annyway cover the top with thinly sliced lemons which seems to add flavor and help keep from drying out........slide into oven broiler on broil................TOO BAD IF YOU DONT HAVE GAS OVEN then broil it untill the skin starts to crack up andseperate from skin(thicker fish tkes longer just keep a eye on it and pull it before it DRIES OUT!!! the meat above the bone will just slide away from the bone and stay free of bones then lift the bone and throw away, the meat below the bone will slide off of he fatty belly skin under it. .............................good luck

That is how I like to cook them, it will be intresting to see how others do it.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

that's the way I do it. Head/Gut, put in oven on broil, remove skin on top - season, flip over, cook, remove skin, season. enjoy.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

brown side up or down when broiling.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

UP............


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

thanks for the info let you know how it taste


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I filet them all regardless of size. Don't let any of the yankees on here tell you to there's no meat on the white side. There's 4 filets on every flounder....even the 12 inchers.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

whole fried flounder
<LI>scale</LI><LI>head</LI><LI>gut</LI><LI>checkerboard cut pattern</LI><LI>soak in louisiana hot sauce 30 mins</LI><LI>roll in seasoned corn meal</LI><LI>deep fry</LI><LI>enjoy</LI>

Its good to cut the patterns into whole flounder to assist in thourough cooking as well as helping spices to penatrate the meat protected by skin.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Gonnamissher (5/16/2008)*We have fileted the white side off, left the brown side on and grilled it brown side down with your seasonings of choice. Then when it's done flip it over and the brown skin peels right off. Cut the bones out and enjoy.


We do it just the opposite way on the small ones. We fillet the brown side off and eat it as fillets and leave the smaller white side on the backbone and cut it into a couple peices then fry.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

> *2112 (5/16/2008)*whole fried flounder
> <LI>scale</LI><LI>head</LI><LI>gut</LI><LI>checkerboard cut pattern</LI><LI>soak in louisiana hot sauce 30 mins</LI><LI>roll in seasoned corn meal</LI><LI>deep fry</LI><LI>enjoy</LI>
> 
> Its good to cut the patterns into whole flounder to assist in thourough cooking as well as helping spices to penatrate the meat protected by skin.


Agreed....Yummy:hungry


----------



## Fishizzle (May 18, 2008)

filet open, insert crabmeat, lemon juice, butter, spices and whatever else you wanna throw in there and watch folks keel over in misery from eating way too much....so good. even the small ones are good when you load em up. I am gonna try that hot sauce recipe. sounds good.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

thanks for all the info .cut some slits in him soaked in hot sauce seasoned covered in lemons grilled whole delicious.cant wait to get some more to try some of the other ways you guys talked about:hungry


----------

